# Sur eMac raccourci-clavier pour demarrer en 9 ou en X ?



## yves38 (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,
Sur eMac existe-t-il un raccourci-clavier au démarrage qui permet de choisir le système, 9.2.2 ou X.2, sur lequel on veut travailler ?
merci


----------



## Floriane (5 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En appuyant sur alt au démarrage, tu fais apparaître une boîte de dialogue te permettant de choisir entre 9 et X.
Voilà,
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Floriane (5 Janvier 2004)

Je me permets de rajouter que ce raccourci est possible dans la mesure où tes systèmes sont installés sur des partitions différentes.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Janvier 2004)

si les deux systèmes sont sur la même partition,  depuis OS9, on peut rebooter sur X simplement en maintenant la touche X enfoncée (mais l'inverse, rebooter sur 9 depuis X, n'est évidemment pas possible)

si les deux systèmes sont sur des partitions différentes et qu'OS9 est sur la 1ère partition, le système de démarrage étant règlé dans les prefs sur X, si on veut (re)booter sur 9, maintenir la touche D au (re)démarrage (qui force le démarrage sur le premier système valide rencontré ) fera donc démarrer sur 9; pour revenir ensuite sur X, il suffit de rebooter normalement ...


----------



## yves38 (5 Janvier 2004)

Mes 2 systèmes sont sur la même partition donc je n'ai pas de possibilité.
Merci à tous.


----------

